# Ocean View Area-10/18



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Did a little something different today and hit the Ocean View area. Fished for about 2.5 hours and did looking for specks and pups. Great day, caught about 2 dozen pups in the 15-20" and 18 nice specks in the 18-24" range(only 2 were less then 20"). Also caught 1-20" striper and a couple of short flounder. Invited 4 over for dinner, they were dying to come. All others went back home 
Okay, tried posting pictures of the trout here, but couldn't(using Image Shack). Works on other sites, how do I do it on this one? Thanks!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice report as usual.

i use photobucket.com for the pics mostly, might be worth a shot. would love to see those pics.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Tried that too. Maybe I'm just not able to post on this site. Pictures are on the TKAA website, though.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Slick work Gump, did u find them around the rocks or on shallow sand?


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

whereabouts on OV do you go?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Drop off.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

forrest gump said:


> Drop off.



any tips on where that is?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry, that was for the post before yours. I launch at the Ships Cabin and fish the jetties. Hope it last another couple of weeks!!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

forrest gump said:


> Sorry, that was for the post before yours. I launch at the Ships Cabin and fish the jetties. Hope it last another couple of weeks!!


That is where I'd be too bad I've had to relocate back to PA because of an [email protected]#H*!& roommate and being jumped in OV and nearly beaten to death! Gump you oughta give the jetties in OV just south of the pier a try, the water is a bit deeper up there than around the Little Creek Jetties they may be holding some different or at least larger fish. Don't worry about the action dying it will only be getting better with each passing day over the next month, the pups and specks may not be around much longer but if there should be plenty of schoolies coming to replace them.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report forrest...


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks!! Little Creek is a great place to fish around the jetties. I have never tried the ones close to the pier, thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear about your past situations, that's gotta suck 
Sea Salt, let me know if or when you get down this way and maybe we can hook up on some fish


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

forrest gump said:


> Sea Salt, let me know if or when you get down this way and maybe we can hook up on some fish


thanks for the offer... I'm definitely going to take you upon it next year. Its like having a guide for free...


----------

